# Frozen Few entries



## Unity (Feb 10, 2010)

Midnight has passed in all time zones, including Hawaii, so no more turn-ins will be accepted.

Here are the entries and their proof of qualification. 

All entries are in the Arctic Survivor Division. (Ya know, smart cold-weather competitors might enter a lesser division and improve their chances for a first place finish.) 

Thanks to all the entrants. The judges will make the hard choices and post the results.

--John


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice looking entries!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2010)

It's not going to be easy for the judges! I do have my favorite! Great job on all 6 entries!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 10, 2010)

They all look GREAT!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 10, 2010)

Really nice looking entries! I have my favorite, too. Very nice theme.


----------



## Unity (Feb 10, 2010)

Correction: In 6(a) the middle dish is Cajun turkey. My mistake.

--John


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Great pics! Good luck guys and girl.


----------



## Griff (Feb 11, 2010)

Unity said:
			
		

> (Ya know, smart cold-weather competitors might enter a lesser division and improve their chances for a first place finish.)



Smart and cold weather competitors are mutually exclusive.   

Besides, none of us northern folk would enter a "lesser division". We're too proud.


----------



## Unity (Feb 11, 2010)

I knew that. 

--John


----------

